# hitchhiker gave me tainted bud... what am i fucked up on?



## Durp (May 9, 2015)

I was on my way to work the other day and there was a guy thumbin, so as usual , I pull over and hollar come on get in! We get to talkin as I'm towin him down the line, he seems a bit bizzare, but not dangerous. He was out of cigs and I quit smoking but he wanted all my old butts to roll up so I let him have them. Im not to proud to say I ve been there myself and it sucks. He offers me some bud, but as Im on my way to work I cant smoke, so he puts a chunk for me in a tiny little baggy thing. I get home last night and deccide I want to smoke before bed, so I roast the bowls worth of weed, and notice an off putting taste. Now I feel like super man, feel like I am on top of the world, and yet to sleep. I have had nothing but an unconquerable urge to pick some blue grass (which after years of frustration I have finally nailed claw hammer down with a nice even unchanging rythym!! woo whoo!) And I feel like I am on top of my game, with out the slightest hint of tiredness. I notticed little white almost salt like powder and residue inside the baggy. Any guess to what I am fllyin on? Any advice for how to come down or do I just ride it out? Thanks! Now I think I am going to go run up the mountain!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 9, 2015)

Time heals everything, "Ride it out! It goes away & then it comes back"


----------



## kecleon (May 9, 2015)

Bath salts could be? 

Ride it out.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 9, 2015)

PCP


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Durp (May 9, 2015)

idk what it was but I feel great! A little wierd in my headspace like time is flying by but not really moving at all, a little trippyish i guess but not really phsycadelic. I feel like I am acccomplishing so much, but not really even doing anything at all. wtf... I just read that what a bunch of contradicitions!


----------



## drewski (May 9, 2015)

You're probably going to die when the high is over though.


----------



## milkhauler (May 9, 2015)

You should write about this experience in ur next book. I'd be the first one in line to hand you my bengies. [emoji89]


----------



## Odin (May 9, 2015)

ok... now shut the muffin up... and stare at some van Gogh...


----------



## drewski (May 9, 2015)

Odin said:


> ok... now shut the muffin up... and stare at some van Gogh...


No one cares about Van Gogh besides you, Odin.  ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Odin (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Odin (May 9, 2015)

Don't take it personal... >.> haha


----------



## crampicide (May 9, 2015)

Did it burn your lungs noticeably when you smoked it?


----------



## Tude (May 9, 2015)

fuk back in the day, cough, we actually bought a bag of weed on the way to a concert (we used to get some good deals going through the corridors into the stadium - plus the "money changers" impromtu stalls there as well )... - but that one time we got weed and noticed - du fuk little squares with prints on them - dam that should and could be lsd!! And it was. How or why it was mixed en there = don't know. At that time in my life - hell I'll take it. And hell it was pretty good. 

That was in the late 70s - early 80's. Would I do that now.


Fuck no. People fuck with you.


----------



## drewski (May 10, 2015)

Odin said:


> Don't take it personal... >.> haha


I think you took it personal seeing as how you changed the rating to a dislike, when it was clearly a joke.


----------



## Odin (May 10, 2015)

Sorry @drewski 

My bad  I was drunkth.

Charleen sheeen benvereen undo a rating and let loose an army of jumping beans. ::drinkingbuddy::


Hey JImH feeling better?::eyepatch::


----------



## Hylyx (May 10, 2015)

Since you were not tired and felt all great my first thought it that it was blow; but having energy and feeling on top of the world is a pretty vague drug description, haha. Also I know blow+weed is not an unheard of thing, I've had friends who'd sprinkle a little on their joints as they were rolling them. They had a funny name for it, but I'll be arsed to remember what it was.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 10, 2015)

Helyx said:


> They had a funny name for it, but I'll be arsed to remember what it was.



Coco Puffs?


----------



## Durp (May 11, 2015)

haha all is back to my regular state of normal  what ever it was, it was pretty strong since one tainted bowl pack had me going for almost two days. I crashed and slept for almost 16 hours! It was definatley a drug I previously have not experienced.


----------



## etpyh (May 11, 2015)

Methamphetamins? Two days is pretty long.


----------



## Durp (May 13, 2015)

That's what I thought at first, but idk must have been some real pure shit. Idk if a tiny bit of tina would affect me like that. Guess the only way I will ever find out is if I ever see that hitch hiker again and ask him what drugs he's into.


----------



## Ready4theWorld (May 15, 2015)

Gotta be meth I'd imagine. Never heard of any other upper that lasts that long. But just a little bit should not do that. Idk...


----------



## Durp (May 15, 2015)

I'm thinkin it might have been some strange RC.


----------



## cultofsam (May 15, 2015)

I'm thinking you got done meth weed, I accidentally bought some and I'm usually a lazy pot head, I smoke, eat, sleep, repeat. But when I smoked that method weed I was up for two and a half days, and I got shit done. It was bonkers.


----------



## Seeds21 (Nov 26, 2015)

could have been Sherm that weed dipped in embalming fluid or I would guess like someone else stated pcp


----------



## pigpen (Nov 27, 2015)

Usually when you smoke meth it doesn't last more than a few hours, unless you smoke another bowl. Blowing a fat line or banging it is another thing. A lot of tweekers consider smoking it a waste for this reason.

I would say it was probably some weird cathinone or phenethylemine based chinese super speed. AKA bath salts.


----------

